# X trail 04 , fuel gauge not working



## Petegpow (Sep 22, 2014)

Bought my x trail recently and at time of purchase we knew the fuel gauge was not working, were under impression that this was a common fault and subject of a Nissan recall, this proved not to be correct , been estimated to cost approx. £800 ish to get fixed.
has anyone had similar problem and can it be rectified cheaper ?


----------



## zac3ne2nr (Jun 30, 2005)

You should first determine if you have an issue with the sending unit in the tank or the gauge is faulty.
The sender is only a couple dollars which should translate into less than 100 quid for you.
The gauge though would be a few hundred if new but a used one would cost less.
so it comes down to troubleshooting which component is faulty. Do you know how to approach it?
Zac


----------



## Petegpow (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks Zac, for your reply , I got to say I am not good with cars, can do basic stuff so it it is straight forward I will have a go , so keep it simple for me cheers
pete


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well to get at the sending unit, you will need to access it under your back seat, and I think a special tool may be required. Assuming everything else is working on your dash, I would lean in that direction. Otherwise the dash is fairly straightforward to dismantle. Try to find another mechanic who can do the repair more cheaply. Good luck.


----------



## Nathan Wilson (May 28, 2019)

quadraria10 said:


> Well to get at the sending unit, you will need to access it under your back seat, and I think a special tool may be required. Assuming everything else is working on your dash, I would lean in that direction. Otherwise the dash is fairly straightforward to dismantle. Try to find another mechanic who can do the repair more cheaply. Good luck.


I opened mine up this week and pulled it all out. I tested the float on a multi meter and got a reading for 4 when full and 80 ohm when empty, is that right?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. You are getting pretty specific with your question. I could not tell you. I think your best bet would be to root around the factory service manual and see if you can find the specs.

https://ownersmanuals2.com/make/nissan/x-trail-2006-4143

Most likely in the fuel section.

For what its worth, in my books if you are going to try and fix the float you may as well replace the fuel pump and filter at the same time given their age. Aliexpress has a fairly good deal or eBay
Here is an example. Pretty sure it's the right one, but have the seller confirm its right for your model.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fuel-Pump-Module-Assembly-17040-8H31B-Fits-Nissan-X-Trail-/322655393812


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Also if you look into the X trail section, Otomodo did a good write up for accessing and removing it. Also contains a discussion of float issues. Happy to say that my fuel float is still working fine, after it had begun to experience issues. I used a gas treatment twice that had a chemical reputed to help clean the system. Other thing is to use good quality gas from stations with good tanks. Good luck getting yours working properly.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I saw a bit of movement of the gauge the time i used the injectors cleaner. 
I never checked the resistance on the sender so i have no feedback on that. 

The last experiment i did was to use alcohol and a cotton swab to clean the sender unit. 
A small improvement was noticed but my alcohol was a bit old( was used to clean a printer head months before).
The gauge moves to the first 1/4 of the tank at 150km after fill up. 
From time to time it throws the p0462 code.
The next tests will be done next fall, right now the exxy is rusting in the driveway.


----------

